# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Prejardhja e emrit Kosovë dhe emrat e qyteteve te saj

## Vito

pershendetje te gjitheve ketu... 
une jam i ineteresuar per diqka te dij me shume... e shpresoj se dikush kendej te me ndihmoje.

po e shoh se ketu shkruajn disa njohes te mire te historise... 

A mundet dikush, dikush qe ma i ka rene ne sy,  ka lexuar, te me thot me shum diqka per prejardhjen e emrit KOSOVE edhe emrat e qyteteve te Kosoves prej ardhjen e tyne (Prishtina, Mitrovica, Peja, Rahoveci, Gjilani etj) sepse po me duhet shpesh kur po jam ne ndonje debat me disa idiota qe po duhet me jau vizatu historin sepse num besojn dot Kosova eshte Shqiperi por gjithmone lidhen pas emrave e disa gjerave banale.

----------


## sam1r

Un di te te sqaroj vetem se emri Fushe Kosove eshte shum i qarte per ta kuptuar. Pra fjala fush tregon per nje hapesir te rafshet tokesore :ngerdheshje: ..
Ndersa Kosova mendoj se rrjedh nga ndonje fjal serbe(nuk eshte fjal ilire-shqiptare).
Sova = Sorra(ne serbishte)...
Ko = Kush(prap serbisht)..

ky eshte vetem nje mendim rreth emrit Kosova, qe jam i bindur se nuk eshte emer Ilir, por emer i huazuar..!!

Pershendetje!!

----------


## Justiniani 2007

O VITO, 
kur të të pyesi prapë ai apo ata pallat, pyete po pse qëndra e Beogradit mban emrin turqisht Kalemegdan? dhe më beso që do ta lësh pa fjalë se do ta kuptojë vetë, megjithatë kujtoji edhe lumin e Amazonës dhe pyete se mos kanë jetuar gjë grekët në Brazil......lol toponimet nuk do të thonë shumë sepse ka edhe në Athinë toponime shqipe (emra fshatrash) por që dihet se Arvanitasit atje kanë shkuar që përpara njëmijë vjetëve.

----------


## fshesa

E di vetem legjenden per emrin e Prishtines ; thuhet se perandori Justinan i ka vene emrin sepse shume here ka kaluar ne ate pjese dhe i ka pelqyer vendi.Karvanet e medha dhe tregeti e mahe thuhej se behej aty .AI i vuri emrinPRI JUSTINA qed.m.th prima justina qe me kohe edhe u ba prishtina (pesoj ndryshime gojore )  .

----------


## Kreksi

Ne lidhje me Prishtinen harruat termetin e madh qe goditi kete qytete ne veitin 527 te eres sonë, ku menjehere pas termetit ky vend mori emrin Justiniana Prima ne vende te Ulpianes qe ishte nje qytete tjeter i shtrire me poshte ne rrafsh e jo ne kodra...
Pas termetit me siguri se qytetti i ri u ndertue mbi germadha ku me siguri ne shqipe duhej te quhej Prishtiniana....qe do thot ndertuar mbi rrnoja...
Sido qofte Prishtina ka kuptimin e plote shqipe qe tregon vendin e ndertimit te nje qyteti tjeter  mbi germadhat e qytetit te vjeter te prishur nga termeti....

Edhe  nje gje per sqarim;  Justiniani ne kete kohe kur plasi dridhja e tokes ai nuke ishte emertuar ende perandor por ishte vetem se nje gjeneral  i ushtrise bizantine ne kete kohe mirepo ky termet ia mundesoi ardhjen ne fuqi dhe te merr titullin perandor ngase ishte treguar shume aktive pas termetit ne zonen e mesise (dardanisë) ku menjehere pas disa muajsh arriti te emrohet perandor me 527....

----------


## Dragut

> po e shoh se ketu shkruajn disa njohes te mire te historise...



 :i habitur!:  

mmmmm pah

----------


## Dragut

Ah se harrova

Kosovë nuk ka ça ti sqarosh! Ajo quhet Dardani! 

Kosovë do të thotë Fusha e Mëllenjave, nai që njeh gjuhën serbo-kroate mund të na   i shpjegojë më mirë... 

... po mos na i luaj historianët të lutem se ata i kemi për gjëra të tjera...

----------


## Zëu_s

> A mundet dikush, dikush qe ma i ka rene ne sy,  ka lexuar, te me thot me shum diqka per prejardhjen e emrit KOSOVE edhe emrat e qyteteve te Kosoves prej ardhjen e tyne (Prishtina, Mitrovica, Peja, Rahoveci, Gjilani etj) ...


Sa per emrin Prishtina, ajo do te thot _prishtinë_ (mendo ... kodrine, gurzine, lugine etj.), ma shqip se prishtine asht vshtir me gjet dikund, ndersa per emrat e qyteteve te tjera kam disa ideja por nuk jam i sigurt.




> Kosovë do të thotë Fusha e Mëllenjave, nai që njeh gjuhën serbo-kroate mund të na   i shpjegojë më mirë...


_KOS_ i thone mellenjes ne gjuhet sllave (jo vetem ne serbo-kroatisht), emrin _Kosov_ e ka patur vetem nje fushe (fushekosova) e jo i ter regjioni qe quhet sot Kosovë, dhe kete emer _Kosov_ duhet t'ia ken lene bullgaret asaj fushe, pasi qe ata e kan robruar nje here ate vend te banuar me Shqiptar para se te na vijne serbet. Dhe vet fjala _kosov_ tingllon me shum bullgarisht se sa serbo-kroatisht.

----------


## Kreksi

Duke lexuar koheve te fundit disa libra ne rrjete permes google books.com kam hasur ne nje thesar te fshehur qe nuke e kam vrejtur deri me tani megjithese bibliotekat i kam  hulumtuar gjithenje por  shumica e librave tani ne rrjete  nga Google shkarkohet qe eshte knaqesi per te gjithe ata qe mirren me hulumtime ne lami te historise. 
E pabesueshme eshte numiri i madh i ketyre librave per shqiperine dhe shqiptaret e per iliret ne gjuhen frenge por me siguri per ata qe njohin anglishten duhet te gjejne edhe ne anglishte libra ne rrjete.

Qe per shembull per kosoven gjeta erplote emra  te kosoves qe Amie Boue thote se jane me origjine shqipe..nder ta me interesoi emri i malit Liuboten, kurora e malit te Sharrit qe Boue thote se eshte emer shqipe e jo sllave qe shqiptaret e quajne 
Lopa tinar ! Ose me thjeshte mali i lopve qe nga Lope eshte shendrruar ne sllave Liuba...
Poashtu edhe per malet e Kolashinit qe Boue thote se ky emer vjen nga shqipja nga Kali-shin qe do thote vendi ku ne keto ane mbaheshin kuajt, Kalashin pra eshte shqip.
Po edhe Nerodimlja para sllave quhej Predimlia qe ndoshta pre-dy malesh.

----------


## dias10

Mendoj se emri Gjakov vjen nga fjala shqipe Gjak.
Po ashtu Prishtine mund te vij prej mbiemrit e prishtun=e prishur=demtuar. Nuk e di arsyen clidhje ka kjo gje me Prishtinen por ndoshta ka te beje me ndonje fenomen natyror.

----------


## Kreksi

> Mendoj se emri Gjakov vjen nga fjala shqipe Gjak.
> Po ashtu Prishtine mund te vij prej mbiemrit e prishtun=e prishur=demtuar. Nuk e di arsyen clidhje ka kjo gje me Prishtinen por ndoshta ka te beje me ndonje fenomen natyror.


Gjakova rrjedhe nga familja e njohur Jakova, ata rrobaqepesit e njohur te mishave qe benin Jaka, pra s'ak lidhje me gjake fare...mirepo tuqit e pastaj serbet ia ndrruan ne gjakova.

Qe per shembull edh beratit dikur i thonin Beligrd, qe  u habita mirepo duke e studiar mire thash; a mos eshte ky qyteti i famshem  Albanopolis ? Sepse belli= bardh ne sllavishte, polis=qyteti dhe kur perkthehet i teri para ardhjes se sllaveve  del Qyteti i Bardh, Bardatium beratium ka ngelur Berati.
Pra Albanopolisin s'kemi pse ta kerkojmi, gjendet ne beratin e sotem... nejse me falni se dolem prej teme...

Prishtina  ndoshta vjen si e thash ngase qyetei u nderue ose me gur te ulpianes se rrenuar nga termeti i vitit 527 ne kohen e justinianit ose  ka marrur emri  se ishte vend Kristian, Kristina e pastaj eshte shendrruar ne prstina..;

Une do ia kisha ndrue emrin ne Kristina, me pelqen me shume seprishtina pa lidhje..;apo jo  dias...(pa humor) ....

----------


## alibaba

Kosovo - "kos" i thuhet zogut të zi, kjo mund të shpjegohet me faktin se serbët apo bullgarët kur erdhën këtu panë shqiponjën e zezë dykrenore të Konstantinit të Madh. Sipas variantit tjetër "kos" i thonë mëllenjës gjë që përshtatet me emrin gjerman të Fushë Kosovës.

Megjithatë emri Fushë-Kosovë gjithëmonë përshkruante vetëm atë fushën e ngushtë nga Kaçaniku deri në Mitrovicë. Kosova e sotme mori këtë emër vetëm pasi u krijuan vilajetet në Perandorinë turke. Dmth emri i fushës kryesore u përdor për tërë rajonin përreth, fillimisht vetëm nga administratat e shk.ërdhyera turko-sllave e shumë më vonë i përvetësoi populli.

Prishtina - siç e ka cekë ai tjetri më sipër nga "Pri Justiniana" që dmth Qyteti Justiniana (zakon i njohur i perandorëve të ndërtojnë qytete me emrat e tyre)

Gjilani - siç e ka cekë ai sipër, nga Pashallarët e Prishtinës, Gjinollët të cilët edhe e ndërtuan vetë këtë qytet.  Gjinoll rrjedh nga emri shqip Gjin dhe i është shtuar një prapashtesë turke -oll.

Rahovec - rrjedh nga Orahovac, rrënja sllave Orah dmth Arrë.

Ferizaj - nga një farë Ferizi që e kishte ndërtuar hanin në trollin e qytetit të sotëm, nga "hani Ferizajt" mbeti Ferizaj.

Kaçanik - Kaçat e Nikës (Kaça është Trëndafili i egër)

Lipjan - Ulpiana

Mitrovica - nga kisha e Dhimitrit që ishte aty afër, Dhimitër => Mitër dhe duke i shtuar prapashtesën sllave ovica, Mitrovica.

Gjakova - fillimisht qyteti i Jakut, u quajt Jakova, pastaj Gjakova.

Klina - nga vendbanimi ilir i lashtë, me të njëjtin emër.

----------


## Zëu_s

Per ëmrin Prishtinë nuk mund te pajtohem me ty  :buzeqeshje: , sepse _prishtinë_ do te thot _prishtinë_.

----------


## alibaba

> Per ëmrin Prishtinë nuk mund te pajtohem me ty , sepse prishtinë do te thot prishtinë.


Por se osht e prisht pe dina, veç mos te prishum edhe ma.  :perqeshje: 

Sille qysh dush, Shkupi osht qujt Justiniana Prima, kurse Prishtina Justiniana Secunda, që do të thotë e dyta. Kjo Pri dmth qytet, Pristina => Prishtina

----------


## alibaba

Nuke  kam nga vetja këtë idenë e emrit prishtina, por është thënë nga të tjerë.

----------


## Baptist

Kosova nuk ka kurrfare lidhje as me kos as me bylbyla, termi kosove per ma saktesisht kostrov vjen per here te pare per nje mikronim ne taq fushe te kosoves ku pas betejes se famezuar ne shekullin 18 mbeten me mija ushtare te vrare per eshterat e te cileve nuk u perkujdes askush e qe mbeten te pavarrosur perhere deri sa i perbiu dheu e i shperndane sorrat.

Pikerisht ai vend ku ndodhej kostrovi ne fjale filloi te ndihej me shume si shenjues i atij lokaliteti dhe me kohe e me ndihmen e propagandes se pa shuar serbe arriti qe kete toke shqiptare e cila kurre nuk eshte njohur me ate emer ta kostrovizoje pergjithmone.

*Kurre para kesaj disfate te koalicionit te shumefishte te principatave te ilirikut ku rane aq shume luftar nga te dy anet per shkak te tradhetise serbe nuk ka ekzistuar ndonje vend qe eshte quajtur kos(tr)ove.*
Fatkeqsisht theksi i kesaj fjale bie ne rrokjen e dyte ne te dy gjuhet me crast shurdhon ciftin "tr" dhe per pak kohe e eliminon plotesisht nga edhe nga shqiptimi duke perfituar keshtu Kosove dhe kosovo teper te ngjashme ne te dy gjuhet.

Kjo shprehje e mjere e rajes jeton ende neper gojet e pleqeve tane si shprehje e vecante e kur perdoret "jan ba kostrov" ose "kane me u ba kostrov" apo "kane mbete kostrov":  pershkruan mori kufomash te sakatosura te perziera e te pavarrosura pergjithmone. 

Nuk ka asnje gjase qe dikush ta vertetoje se ka ekzistuar nje here te vetme termi kosove, para kesaj beteje dhe para pushtimit te perbashket turko-serv te veriut shqiptar. Mellenja ka pasur ne secilen fushe dhe vazhdon te kete hala. Por kjo nuk beri qe ato te quhen fushe mellenjash asnjera, perse duhet te bej perjashtim kjo?

Ishte propaganda serbe ajo qe fuqizoi kete emer dhe perfshiu nje krahine te tere me te shume shekuj pas asaj qe kishte ndodhur aty nje here dhe dikur dhe eshterave te perndara neper fushe qe per dekada te tera zbardhnin logun te nje disfate te pesuar nga tradhetia serbe e koaliconit te pafat.

Pa kete tradheti serbe - historia e ilirikut sigurisht sot do te ishte krejtesisht ndryshe madje as Iliriku kurren e kurres nuk do te arrinte te quhej ballkan, sepse ballkani eshte andej moraves ne Bullgari, nuk preket me Ilirikun hiq.
b.b. Troy III p.a.e.

----------


## ABSOLUTE

eh, ku paska ndodhe beteja pra BAptist?

----------


## Baptist

> eh, ku paska ndodhe beteja pra BAptist?


Ne fushe t'mejdanit o ABSOLLUT, pse ku tjeter?

(lexo dhe nje here)

----------


## ABSOLUTE

e qasaj fushes te mejdanit, qysh i paskan than pra, para se me i than Kos-tr-ove?
a e kuptove tash vetjen  :perqeshje: 

edhe s'ka lidhje jo emni Kosova me Kostrove, as me kastrime, as me masakrime, as me tredhje, jo !

----------


## land

o musliu,ça thu ti re?apo futja kot keshtu,si ta ka qefi ty.


çhyjne serbet ke emri ballkan?????

ballkan eshte fjale turke,dmth vargmale,pra turqit e dhjere musliuman e quajten keshtu gadishullin tone,dhe jo vetem kete.

----------

